# mice pics



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

This is some pictures of a 5wk old brindle buck. He is a bit on the small size.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Brindle is the one unavailable gene I covet that we don't have here in Britain. Yes, we have brindle, I know, but not the american brindles with tiger stripes, I'd put myself right out for those in my shed!


----------



## L&amp;CLove (Mar 6, 2014)

He looks so handsome! Love the markings.


----------

